# At what age can Jersey bulls breed?



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

We have a Jersey cow that we have been searching for a bull for with no luck. A lady called me today that has a 2 1/2 year old Jersey bull that she wants to sell and it's a good price. We're thinking about getting him and keeping him long enough to breed this cow and then we can either send him to the sale barn or whatever. At any rate, is 2 1/2 years old old enough to impregnate a cow? She says he weighs about 600 pounds.


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

9 months will do it.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

So why sell the bull at the sale barn, use to breed your cow , then send him to freezer camp, lots of good meat on that there bull.


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

I always eat my bulls Reg. jersey bulls..even 5 years olds taste great


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

6e said:


> We have a Jersey cow that we have been searching for a bull for with no luck. A lady called me today that has a 2 1/2 year old Jersey bull that she wants to sell and it's a good price. We're thinking about getting him and keeping him long enough to breed this cow and then we can either send him to the sale barn or whatever. At any rate, is 2 1/2 years old old enough to impregnate a cow? She says he weighs about 600 pounds.


He is old enough to be yo cows daddy!


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

The old story was if a Jersey bull calf was dried off he was old enough to breed.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

I had a six month old jersey bull one time raid a heifer pasture and got a lot of work done over the course of two days. I'm quite certain he must have strapped blocks to his feet to be tall enough on any of the cows. Out of twenty angus heifers, I ended up with 12 angus/jersey calves nine months later. Where there's a will, there's a way!


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

LOL Thanks for the chuckle. I'll tell you, I found a BEAUTIFUL registered Dexter bull that I'm salivating over and I'm finding it extremely difficult to decide between this Jersey bull that's much cheaper or the Dexter bull that's got it all over the Jersey in the looks department.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

I`m a jersey man, I`d go with the jersey bull, just my opinion. > Marc


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Allen W said:


> The old story was if a Jersey bull calf was dried off he was old enough to breed.


The way I heard it is that they are born, jump the fence to breed the neighbors cow, jumps back, and nurses.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

You guys are to funny, > Marc


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

tinknal said:


> the way i heard it is that they are born, jump the fence to breed the neighbors cow, jumps back, and nurses.


rotfl


----------



## Mark T (Jan 7, 2003)

Is it just me or does 600 pounds sound awful light for a 2 1/2 year old shorthorn bull? I don't have shorthorns, but my Holstein calves get to 600 pounds in 10 months.


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

I have a 6 month old Jersey Heifer who weighs well over 400 lbs. I expect she'll easily top 600 lbs at a year.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Mark T said:


> Is it just me or does 600 pounds sound awful light for a 2 1/2 year old shorthorn bull? I don't have shorthorns, but my Holstein calves get to 600 pounds in 10 months.


Well, Jersey, not Shorthorn. No, that weight cannot be correct unless it is a mini or starving to death. Most folks are lousy at judging weights so I don't pay much attention to them.


----------



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

Question: Why not just A-I her and not mess with a bull?


----------

